# Dwarf Sag Question



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

My dwarf sag seems to be growing well, I can always see new runners coming up.

However, I also keep seeing lots of leaves having holes in them and dying off. There is constantly broken dwarf sag leaves stuck on my filter intake.

Is this normal, or is it a sign of some kind of deficiency?

This is a 79-gal tank with 130W PC lights, no fertilizing, and very little CO2 right now. Substrate is mineralized top soil with added peat moss and KCl, topped by tahitian moon sand.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would say it is due to a lack of fertilization.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> I would say it is due to a lack of fertilization.


Anything specific though?

As in P, or K, or Iron, or other traces?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

solarz said:


> Anything specific though?
> 
> As in P, or K, or Iron, or other traces?


on my flourish trace it said something about holes in the leaves and the loss of old leaves as well, however i forgot the exact portion of it. however i would start dosing some sort of ferts, even in small amounts


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

*dwarf and reg question*

Dont meant to highjack the thread but since your asking sag questions. Can anyone please tell me the true difference between the dwarf, and regular variety. I've done research online and it says the height is the main diff, but is there another way to tell?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

solarz said:


> Anything specific though?
> 
> As in P, or K, or Iron, or other traces?


Which leaves are showing the holes? New leaves or old leaves?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Which leaves are showing the holes? New leaves or old leaves?


old leaves


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

jediwiggles said:


> Dont meant to highjack the thread but since your asking sag questions. Can anyone please tell me the true difference between the dwarf, and regular variety. I've done research online and it says the height is the main diff, but is there another way to tell?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt


My dwarf sag is around 1" tall and regular 4-5" tall. The regular also has wider leaves and they seem to be more rounded on the ends too. One of my fave plants!!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

solarz said:


> old leaves


Could be a potassium (or nitrate) deficiency.

Check here for more information:

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Fertilizer/nutrient-deficiency.html

As potassium is usually difficult to measure (and the fact that you laced your soil with potassium chloride), it may be a lack of nitrates.

Also, why use KCl? I thought the presence of chloride anions is usually undesirable.


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

Starting to become a fan. Thanks for responding. Gives me good reason to believe I have the full grown vers. It's at 26inches and growing.



fishclubgirl said:


> My dwarf sag is around 1" tall and regular 4-5" tall. The regular also has wider leaves and they seem to be more rounded on the ends too. One of my fave plants!!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Could be a potassium (or nitrate) deficiency.
> 
> Check here for more information:
> 
> ...


I used KCl because that was the only thing I could find. I haven't read about anything especially bad about it.

Nitrate should not be an issue as it's hovering around the 20ppm mark.

I'm starting to think that it might be a light issue.


----------

